# Am I crazy for this bid?



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

This property is 423,741 square ft. We are in Virginia. This property belongs to a major retailer. A national company requested my bid. I specifically told them my pricing is based on direct bid to the customer. They can come back to me if this isn't their cup of tea. I know I overbid because it's a national and they're cheap as ****. But this property isn't just for a 8ft v plow. 


All inclusive snow and ice control services - full season pricing (snow hauling is a separate fee) $ 128,350

Event Pricing 

Level 1 Up to 3.0 inches of snow clearance & ice control (deicing) (all-inclusive) $ 8230

Level 2 3.1 - 6.0 inches of snow clearance & ice control (deicing) (all-inclusive)$ 13300

Level 3 6.1 - 9.0 inches of snow clearance & ice control (deicing) (all-inclusive) $ 18500

Level 4 9.1 - 12.0 inches of snow clearance & ice control (deicing) (all-inclusive) $ 23700

Level 5 per inch in excess of 12.0" (to be invoiced along with Level 4) (all-inclusive) $ 350 / in 

Entire Site Deicing Ice Control for entire lot (only when no snow clearance is necessary) $ 4511

Partial Site Deicing Ice Control for only partial lot (only when no snow clearance is necessary) $ 2255


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

What do you (or your potential client) mean by event pricing? Per service event or per weather event? You make no mention of sidewalks...are they included?

I assume the property is in Virgina. Relatively low snow totals for the winter. If so I can't make sense of your all inclusive price. Especially if your not servicing the sidewalks.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

PriorityCleanin said:


> This property is 423,741 square ft. We are in Virginia. This property belongs to a major retailer. A national company requested my bid. I specifically told them my pricing is based on direct bid to the customer. They can come back to me if this isn't their cup of tea. I know I overbid because it's a national and they're cheap as ****. But this property isn't just for a 8ft v plow.
> 
> All inclusive snow and ice control services - full season pricing (snow hauling is a separate fee) $ 128,350
> 
> ...


Seems way high to me, but if that's the pricing in Virginia I think I'm loading up and moving for the winter.
Your price of $4511 for salting the lot works out to be about $1100 a ton.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No mention of service requirements (although at those prices one would assume constant service) or what machine(s) are going on the property. And as TCLA pointed out, same for sidewalks. 

And most importantly, number of services per season, plowing and salting. 

I think you're out to lunch on those prices unless y'all get a lot more snow than anywhere I've ever known in VA.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My math is probably off. Your getting roughly 820.00 an acre every three inches. Please let us know the results of your bid. Good luck.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes salt and sidewalks are included in those prices. The sidewalks alone are about 2 miles worth almost. Also estimate snow fall this season is about the same as last season here in va if not more.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

This property will have dedicated crew yes. Trigger point is 2 inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't read it..........but if you have to ask......


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Roughly 10 acres. 12,800 per acre seasonal in Virginia? Sign me up......


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PriorityCleanin said:


> This property will have dedicated crew yes. Trigger point is 2 inches.


You're dreaming. Cut that down by 75% and you'll be close.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

But I thought I could get rich doing this:hammerhead:

Not only are you charging something out of this world, but you're doing through a national....as a sub!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PriorityCleanin said:


> Also estimate snow fall this season is about the same as last season here in va if not more.


Long range weather forecast are aboot as accurate as Stevie Wonder shooting a Barrett .50 at 1500yrds.......


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

These questions on pricing keep getting funnier...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Washington DC is in the VA. area and people down there pay stupid money for things so you never know.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Washington DC is in the VA. area and people down there pay stupid money for things so you never know.


They'd have to be stuck on stupid to pay this kinda money.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

ok I don't know what you guys are thinking maybe you guys like to work for free. Last year I had several banks ranging from 20k sq ft up to 30k sq ft. Up to 5 inches of snow I got paid over $700. over 5 inches over 1100k over 12 inches was close to 1600k. those prices included salt and sidewalks and trigger point was 2 inches. Also before I bid on this current price I did some investigation. Pricing is very close to what TaskEasy is charging. Very close to what some of my industry friends would charge in this area. Now, I will say that I went higher on the seasonal price. But I let them know that was negotiable. Last year I did contract with a national and to be fair they did pay way way way late.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's higher than Jersey pricing. I'm having a difficult time believing it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are some crazy prices. Pricing in Michigan is so low that I get sponorship from a homeless child in Africa.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

not sure how I can prove it to you. But that's what the subs got paid last year. if you go to taskeasy.com and just put in a virginia address to be specific a woodbridge. I'll try and find an address like that and post it on here. trace of 35k sq ft and you'll see what they're charging.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If you can get that, by all means, get it. Let me know how it turns out, I might just move down there. Be worth some serious equipment investments with those prices.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure what you looked at on task easy. I went to their website, typed in an address in VA, then put the exact sq ft you have. This is what it showed.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

yes sorry de icer had to be included


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You're still almost $2k over for your up to 3" price. Like I said though, if you can get it, by all means don't let a bunch of guys in different areas stop you. Let us know how it all turns out.Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Those are some crazy prices. Pricing in Michigan is so low that I get sponorship from a homeless child in Africa.


OMG I almost spewed my coffee over my keyboard laughing at this, Good One 
Sorry off topic but it was really funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They'd have to be stuck on stupid to pay this kinda money.


It is Washington DC..............


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What is this taskeasy? Has anyone had a working relationship with them?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> What is this taskeasy? Has anyone had a working relationship with them?


Here...
https://www.taskeasy.com/


----------

